# Mudgee area



## Goody (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey guys just after a little advice on the cudgegong river....want to tangle with some local cod but am unaware of access point or even decent sections of the river to fish any advice would be awesome...

cheers


----------



## greenfish (Apr 9, 2009)

hi Goody, not much access to the river itself but some magnifecent kayaking water at Dunns swamp out through Rylstone. A small section of water on the Cudgeegong that has a wier on it and has backed up the water for a few cliks. It has been stocked with Murray cod and golden perch. Typically these fish can be moody and bite periods can be iffy but I gurentee you wont be disapointed with the camping and scenery as a secondary feature to the fishing. There is also river blackfish in here which I think is now a protected species, these are generally a bait option only. It is a national park area so fees apply. The area is often used by bushwalkers and mountain bike riders and consequently the fishing oportunites are not promoted very well but I can assure you the fishing can be quite good, well worth a visit at this time of year.......Greenfish


----------



## jeffsgreatoutdoors (Feb 8, 2011)

Ive heard there is or used to be trout in there as well , went to Llyel yesterday but the fish werent home.


----------



## greenfish (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey there Jeff - yeah they have put trout in there but not sure how often they get caught, I havent heard about trout getting caught at all, me thinks the water gets a bit warm in summer for them plus good chance they are tucker for the local natives. 
Lyell has been quiet for a couple of weeks now. The best fishing this summer has been for the now resident bass. some excellent surface fishing early morning and late afternoon especially up the river arms of the Cox's and Farmers ck. Olenty of action on fish between 35 and 45cm
..........Greenfish


----------



## jeffsgreatoutdoors (Feb 8, 2011)

No fish but there were plenty of speed boats to keep me on my toes , Windamere is fishing well ,so ive been told , Yellow belly along the edges of the dirty water.


----------



## greenfish (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Jeff, very keen to give Windy' a nudge before the season begins its anual ebb. Would be keen to load the yaks on my boat and head up main basin where the fishing seems a little better one day if ya keen. Lures are keeping me busy at the moment but have to touch base and put a plan together. Not sure if you get week days off mate.
Yeah been a big season for the ski boys on Lyell with it a full capacity, hence my late and early sessions. One again just PM me if you are heading this way would be keen to have a fish and show you a couple of possies on the dam for the bass..............Alex


----------



## jeffsgreatoutdoors (Feb 8, 2011)

Do you plan to use the kayak and boat at the same time ? I'd like to see that.


----------



## greenfish (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah would be a loooong pedal and paddle to the better fishing, so would put the yaks on the boat fly down the dam and launch the yaks, bit of mothershipping comfort. Its only a 4.5 meter tinny side con' but should be able to get 'em onboard. Its something Ive ben wanting to do for a while now. I just prefer to fish from the yak, would be heaps of fun getting drag around in the yaks by those big yellas..............


----------



## jeffsgreatoutdoors (Feb 8, 2011)

Ive never caught 1, i cant paddle too far without my shoulders complaining. Good luck, i might see you at work 1 day.


----------

